# NARS Albatross



## marielle78 (May 14, 2008)

I am thinking about buying NARS albatross highlighting powder.  Does anyone here use it?  How does look on WOC?


----------



## Kuuipo (May 14, 2008)

It does show up on WOC. Its a more gold highlighter than many people are used to -its not a pink opalescent shine bomb. It is more sophisticated. Not only for cheekbones, but eyes,cleavage, the center of your bottom lip,the bow above your top lip, etc.


----------



## Kuuipo (May 14, 2008)

It does show up on WOC. Its a more gold highlighter than many people are used to -its not a pink opalescent shune bomb. It is more sophisticated. Not only for cheekbones, but eyes,cleavage, the center of your bottom lip,the bow above your top lip, etc.


----------



## MsCocoa (May 15, 2008)

Thanx for the rec Kuuipo, I wasn't sure because of the colour it looks in the pan!


----------



## LuvinMyMAC (May 15, 2008)

I always wanted to know if it was WOC friendly. I was gonna buy it to try it out, but now I can stalk another makeup item.


----------



## ndn-ista (May 15, 2008)

I LOVE it. I put it around my eyes and sometimes on my cheeks. Looks really nice and yes it is sophisicated. 

I wonder if it looks like vanilla pigment?


----------



## JustDivine (May 16, 2008)

Sometimes looks a bit white on me....but with the right brush and app looks perfect!


----------



## marielle78 (Jun 4, 2008)

I bought it and I love it. It's especially pretty when I spritz the brush with Fix+ and use it all over my face.  It gives a very nice glow and doesn't look white at all.


----------



## Bwell (Jun 4, 2008)

I love it ! Totally HG material.
I´ve tried many highlighters before but this one it´s the only one I use.
It´s not too shimmery, suitable for day time, great on the cheeks, eyes , cupid´s bow .


----------



## sweetface (Jun 4, 2008)

ooh I really want this! I'm loving NARS products sooo much, i want to buy another blush even though I don't need one...


----------



## jilliandanica (Jun 5, 2008)

I have this and reach for it often b/c it's so versatile. Definitely pigmented like most NARS blushes are so I have to use a light hand or my 187/188. Gives me a soft glow similar to New Vegas MSF but without the glitter.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ndn-ista* 

 
_I wonder if it looks like vanilla pigment?_

 
 The color itself is white-gold IMO and doesn't have the duochrome of Vanilla pig.


----------



## aziajs (Jun 5, 2008)

I didn't care for it.  I swatched it on my hand and couldn't see it. Also, the texture was too dry or chunky or something.  I didn't try it on my face but I think I'll pass.


----------



## frocher (Jun 5, 2008)

..........


----------



## thelove4tequila (Jun 5, 2008)

Its very nice but subtle. Nothing like New Vegas or even Bobbi Brown's Gold Shimmerbrick. I'm NC35 and it was very subtle looking on my skin. At times I love it and others I don't. haha. I just love gold highlighters though!

Oh and it looks nothing like Vanilla pigment.


----------



## milamonster (Jun 6, 2008)

im nw45 and i actually tried this on last night at sephora and my mom and the lady working there both agreed itlooked too ashy on me. I think  i might of been abl to pull it off if the lady wasnt so damn heavy handed. iT would look good on just the chekbones


----------



## beauty_marked (Jun 6, 2008)

i wear it on the apples of my cheeks really and sometimes as a highlight on my browbone and it looks great on WOC. i got it last christmas in the dolce vita i believe its called set. I love it.


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Jun 7, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *milamonster* 

 
_im nw45 and i actually tried this on last night at sephora and my mom and the lady working there both agreed itlooked too ashy on me. I think  i might of been abl to pull it off if the lady wasnt so damn heavy handed. iT would look good on just the chekbones_

 
I'm also NW45 but it works for me.  That's weird.  Maybe the lady was too heavy handed.


----------



## MsCocoa (Jun 7, 2008)

I tried it on and it's amazing...really soft and glowy without the obvious highlight look, too bad there was none in stock!


----------



## sweetface (Jun 12, 2008)

I went to the NARS counter today and swatched it, it was nice but then I swatched Lustre beside it, and between the two of them it seems that lustre would give me that 'glowing from within' look you want to achieve with highlighter. Has anyone here used NARS Lustre instead of Albatross as a highlighter?


----------



## Kuuipo (Jun 12, 2008)

I have used Luster mixed with Albatross as a highlighter, I like it better than the plain Albatross alone on the crests of my cheekbones. It looks like you're candle lit.


----------



## bklynfemme (Jun 12, 2008)

I have the copacabana multiple. is albatross at all similar to this?


----------



## MsCocoa (Jun 13, 2008)

I'll look at Luster aswell next time I'm at the NARS counter!


----------



## blazeno.8 (Jun 29, 2008)

I finally tried it on today and it was pure LOVE.  I mean, this stuff was hot.  I used it as a highlighter along my cheek bone and above the brow.  I then paired it with a bit of Orgasm closer to the cheeks which was also nice.


----------



## nunu (Jun 29, 2008)

I swatched this yesterday and i LOVED IT! I am so buying it, it is such a great highlighter for eyes and cheeks!


----------



## vogueBLACK (Jul 4, 2008)

Oh wow, thanks for this. I was in Sephora last weekend and couldn't decide between Taj Mahal and Albatross. So I guess now I need to go back and get this one, too. lol


----------



## JustDivine (Jul 4, 2008)

It still looks white on me....I don't know what I'm doing wrong! 

Help pls?! How do you apply it (brushes etc...)

I am on the verge on giving it away but I want to try and make it work so I can see it's beauty! It just languishes in my MU bag....


----------



## blazeno.8 (Jul 6, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *JustDivine* 

 
_It still looks white on me....I don't know what I'm doing wrong! 

Help pls?! How do you apply it (brushes etc...)

I am on the verge on giving it away but I want to try and make it work so I can see it's beauty! It just languishes in my MU bag...._

 
Hm... it would depend on how you're applying it.  In the store I took a wide round brush and lightly swirled it a bit in the pan and then tapped off the extra.  Then I dotted it along my cheek bone on each side of my face (which helps take off a little more product).  Then after that I lightly swirled those into each other and brought it slightly above the brow.

PS. If you still don't like it... I might just happen to know of someone who would be pleased as punch to see it listed in a different area on Specktra... *hint*.


----------



## frocher (Jul 6, 2008)

.........


----------



## JustDivine (Jul 12, 2008)

I *THINK* I've finally got the hang of this! *sorry Blazeno.8*!!

I guess I was expecting angels to fall out of the sky when I put it on and it didn't happen....but I've come to like the subtle, elegant highlight on my cheeks.

I also think I was using waaaay to much before so it did look white and not glowy.

Thanks to all of you!!!


----------



## sweetface (Jul 16, 2008)

I bought Luster today and for anyone that is finding albatross to be too light for them, this is a good choice. It blends into my skin tone perfectly and just makes me glow, this is going to be on my face everyday, this and mascara and I'm good to go, it's so glowy and perfect!


----------



## lunastars (Jul 21, 2008)

It's a great subtle highlighter, on the cheekbones it gives you a nice glow

I find it also works well if you want to tone down the blusher abit


----------



## gejba (Jul 21, 2008)

Is there US site which ships to EU and sells NARS?


----------



## MsCocoa (Jul 23, 2008)

Try seeing if the UK site will ship to where you are.


----------



## neonbright (Jul 27, 2008)

Ok ladies, just when I was taking a break on purchasing some more makeup for a little while, now I am going to try out Albatross.


----------



## ninaxmac (Feb 14, 2009)

I know this thread is old, but I need help. I'm thinking about getting Albatross to start highlighting my face and brow bone, but not sure what this will look like on my NW43 skin. I've read all the good things you all have said, but I am still kind of skeptical. Thanks.


----------



## mochabean (Feb 14, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ninaxmac* 

 
_I know this thread is old, but I need help. I'm thinking about getting Albatross to start highlighting my face and brow bone, but not sure what this will look like on my NW43 skin. I've read all the good things you all have said, but I am still kind of skeptical. Thanks._

 
I'm normally an NC42 (But I am NC44 in Studio Sculpt); and Albatross is my HG highlighter! I love it! I use the MAC 109 brush to apply a small amount to my face. Then I buff it in a little bit. I always get compliments when I wear it! You have to get it! You will love it! I love my Nars!!


----------



## Blushbaby (Feb 14, 2009)

I love the look of both Albatross and am gonna buy it at the end of the month. I loved the way Lovejoy looked on my skin so am gonna treat myself to that too!


----------



## TISH1124 (Feb 14, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ninaxmac* 

 
_I know this thread is old, but I need help. I'm thinking about getting Albatross to start highlighting my face and brow bone, but not sure what this will look like on my NW43 skin. I've read all the good things you all have said, but I am still kind of skeptical. Thanks._

 

I am NC45 and it looks fabulous...It is my #1 favorite highlighter!


----------



## MsCocoa (Feb 15, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ninaxmac* 

 
_I know this thread is old, but I need help. I'm thinking about getting Albatross to start highlighting my face and brow bone, but not sure what this will look like on my NW43 skin. I've read all the good things you all have said, but I am still kind of skeptical. Thanks._

 
NC50/NW45 here and I love this highlighter, I will always have this on hand.


----------



## mw138 (Feb 15, 2009)

I LOVE it! I use it as a highlight on my cheeks, but I may try it as an eye highlight as well.


----------



## dominichulinda (Feb 15, 2009)

does this product looks anything like mac "dancing light" beauty powder??


----------



## ninaxmac (Feb 15, 2009)

Thank's for you all's input. I am definitely going to put this on my list of things to get, but one more question. What type of brush do you recommend using this with?


----------



## OfficerJenny (Feb 15, 2009)

I use a fan brush for my cheeks and the 224 for my eyes


----------



## cocodivatime (Feb 16, 2009)

I LIVE in Albatross highlighter ever since I discovered it.  I don't think I've ever made up my face without it.  Even if I just put on lipstick and blush I ALWAYS use it.  Instant face brightener.  Don't know how I ever lived without it.

I guess skin color would come into play as it might not work on everyone but for me its tops.  LOVE it.


----------



## lipshock (Feb 21, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *dominichulinda* 

 
_





does this product looks anything like mac "dancing light" beauty powder??_

 


IMHO, no, they are different.  I have both and I have to say that I prefer the Albatross over the DL beauty powder.  The consistency and texture of the Albatross is far creamier and less glittery on my skin than DL.  I do like the Dancing Light though but I think I'm going to have to find another use for it because I have fallen in love, head over heels in love, with NARS Albatross.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	

















I used it in the above picture and wow, my skin has never appeared so glowy.  Yeah, excuse the greasy face (I took this at the end of the day) and the pimple on my cheek.


----------



## TISH1124 (Feb 21, 2009)

^^^ Girl I was trying to take notes on that fotd and then it disappeared!! You look fabulous!!


----------



## lipshock (Feb 21, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_^^^ Girl I was trying to take notes on that fotd and then it disappeared!! You look fabulous!!_

 



Tish, stop lying.

That FOTD was so bad.


----------



## TISH1124 (Feb 21, 2009)

^^^ You are crazy as HECK!!! You are a perfectionist ...I LOVED that fotd and still do! PM me what you used...and I'm good...I already screen saved this picture LOL


----------



## lipshock (Feb 22, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_^^^ You are crazy as HECK!!! You are a perfectionist ...I LOVED that fotd and still do! PM me what you used...and I'm good...I already screen saved this picture LOL_

 


I am quite the perfectionist.

It was like as soon as I hit Submit, I saw a million and one things that were just wrong.  LOL.  Ah, I need help.

I'm PMing you now.  =]


----------



## M4C_G1RL (Feb 22, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lipshock* 

 
_I am quite the perfectionist.

It was like as soon as I hit Submit, I saw a million and one things that were just wrong.  LOL.  Ah, I need help.

I'm PMing you now.  =]_

 

Noooo don't PM, let us all know please, i was considering opting for no make-up for a while but having seen that pic i think i'm going to go upstairs and try to copy it now lol!


----------



## kay_411 (Feb 22, 2009)

i think 1 needs to get it asap


----------



## sss215 (Dec 19, 2010)

I use it  on highlighting spots under my foundation and it gives the perfect glow.


----------



## User38 (Dec 19, 2010)

^ me too SS


----------



## thiscarmen (Dec 19, 2010)

I love using Albatross for a highlighter.  And it's more of a light golden sheen than a silvery pink sheen.


----------

